# The Verdict



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Crazy or what !!


Live Updates: Up-to-the-minute developments in the aftermath of Port Said verdict - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

So the deputy chief of El Sharq police station is craving some sort of absolution: 

"We learned our lesson after the resignation of Hosni Mubarak. The Ministry of Interior is at point zero - it's even worse than during Mubarak's time. The current ministry is asking us to be violent."

As if the CSF needed any encouragement before.......


----------

